# Husqvarna/Partner K750?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the K750 or K760 demo saw?

I have used tons of Stihls, and most perform awesome, and lots of Makitas, which I don't really care for.

I found a smoking deal on a new K750 though, and it just so happens I need a new saw, how do they stack up as far as ease of maintenance and durability?


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

We have a partner K750 and really like it. It cuts nice and is reasonably light


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Get yourself a ms660 stihl. It can double as a chainsaw mill. They only cost $1100.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Whoops missed the part where this was about a cutoff saw. Still get yourself a ms660


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the 750, 5 years now, works great. cost was about $1000. Gets serviced 2x a summer, probably went through about 10 blades at least, I do not use the water hookup. Cut alot of interlock, and the odd rock, 
You won't be dissapointed.
Joe Dirt


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I am going to go for it. I was going to just buy a Stihl, but I am seeing good things online about these saws, and it will save me a lot of money going with the one I found.

Also, I noticed on a few sites they say the vibration dampening is better than Stihl, which I find pretty easy to believe, I recall running an older TS400 all day and coming home with a numb hand.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Pgfman said:


> Whoops missed the part where this was about a cutoff saw. Still get yourself a ms660


I am heart set on Husqvarna for all my chainsaws....just another Chevy and Ford thing. I grew up with Huskies, so I just gravitate towards them for wood cutting.

I am pretty fond of the saws out of the 1980's and 90's. Easy to work on, easy to mod, and before all the EPA laws :whistling


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a K750. Had it 3 years now and it has treated me right, even when they guys dropped it out of the truck, a few replacement parts and it was back up and running. Other than stupid, no issues with mine.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm bring this one back to life for yet another question, I still haven't pulled the trigger on a new saw yet (pun intended) but was eyeballing the K760 and the K960 today at the store.

The K760 will quite likely be all I need.....but, a piece of me just wants the biggest baddest saw for those times when you end up smashing out 50 year old concrete and need something that can turn a 16" blade without crapping out.

So, is the price difference between the two worth the extra 20 cc's and ability to turn a 16" blade, or should I just go with the 750/760 and a 14" and be happy?

Sadly, they wont let me try out the ones on the shelf for evaluation.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think this really depends on how much you use it, and what you are doing. You kinda have to do the math. How much faster is it at completing a cut? 10 percent? How much more will it cost? If you know those two things, you can determine how long it will take you to earn back the difference. BTW, I love Husky! In college I worked for a bit doing tree service and cutting firewood with Stihl. Nothing wrong with Stihl. They are great saws. But, I now have a Husky chain saw, and they just put out more power per cc. They are slightly harder to start, but if you follow the starting instructions, they fire right up. They rev like crazy!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Husky fanboy here also.

I think I am still going to have to stick with the 750/760, I was looking at rebuild kits on ebay, and if it ever goes south on me I can rebuild the whole saw for a fraction of the cost of a new one, there was tons of kits for the 750/760, not a lot for the larger ones.


----------

